# Lawn Care contract



## mdcarroll45 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out the best way to figure lawn care contracts. I just started my Lawn care business after being laid off from a Project Manager position in May 09 I have a couple of contracts that I will be able to bid on and really don't know that best way to go about this. If anyone has any suggestions. I would appreciate any and all help.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How about an introduction:whistling

Your contract should include a detailed scope of work noting exactly what the price includes. I would also note how you will complete each task ( sweep sidewalk/driveway or use a blower, remove materials from site etc), the frequency of your services & when you want to be paid.:thumbsup:

Good luck & welcome aboard:clap:


----------



## Rocha_Const (Feb 7, 2010)

Just google for already made contracts for landscaping. I am sure you will be able to find plenty of samples with different ideas and literature on them.

Just pick the points that suit you best. But remember to check the law on your area to make sure that your contract will not be breaking it.

Good luck!


----------



## dtjs (Dec 28, 2009)

I dont know about your area, but around here about 60% of guys dont use contracts, its just a service agreement handshake deal. I do all but 1 of my residential lawn care accounts this way and I've honestly never had a problem with being stiffed, some people you have to chase a bit, but I dont get stiffed in the end. The only time I use contracts is for commercial accounts because I dont trust them as far as I can throw them, also I use contractors for ALL my landscaping/hardscape jobs no matter how much $$$


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)




----------

